# Receiver w/HDMI recommendation



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi,
I'm looking for a 5.1 receiver with 3 HDMI inputs and one output that can handle 1080p. planning to hook up my HTPC and a PS3 both via HDMI and then send the output to a 1080p TV. At least 100 watts per channel, at least for the mains, but more is better. I'm fairly new to this so i was wondering what peoples' recommendations are as far as quality and reliability sub $500 if possible. Not sure what sound features are recommended or a must nowadays, so i'll take in any info possible. 

thanks,
Marco


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

besides the 5 or six oTHER threads on the page...here is one i think will help you.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/70815-help-noob-pick-receiver-please.html


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the link, it was very informative. 
I've been looking around and have tended to like the Marantz SR6003. it is however a bit pricey. what are the comparable models available out there? I'm a real noob regarding receivers....


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Onkyo TX-NR807 THX Select2 Plus home theater receiver with HDMI upconversion and PC networking at Crutchfield.com
nuff said


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

sub $800
Home Theater: Onkyo TX-NR807 A/V Receiver


sub $500
Home Theater: Onkyo TX-SR607 A/V Receiver


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Firsthand experience with this one.

Onkyo HT RC160

It's a great deal with HDMI upconvert. Read the cnet reviews and you'll agree.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Accessories4less

Onkyo 607 for me


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

poochieone said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a 5.1 receiver with 3 HDMI inputs and one output that can handle 1080p. planning to hook up my HTPC and a PS3 both via HDMI and then send the output to a 1080p TV. At least 100 watts per channel, at least for the mains, but more is better. I'm fairly new to this so i was wondering what peoples' recommendations are as far as quality and reliability sub $500 if possible. Not sure what sound features are recommended or a must nowadays, so i'll take in any info possible.
> 
> thanks,
> Marco


if you know very little why are you deciding on 100watts or more ? what speakers are you trying to power? how big is your room? You would be surprised how little power is actually used. And you wont hear the difference between 100 watts and 120 watts.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah yes, accessories4less is where we got the one I used. I couldn't remember. The RC160 is also on there for 299.99.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

i've had really bad luck the few times i've tried to reuse a customers existing onkyo....

installed close to a hundred denon's without issues, used plenty of yamaha's with the same results, yamaha in my home theater and a denon running my bedroom at the moment.

Yamaha RX-V765 Digital Home Theater Receiver RXV765 NEW - eBay (item 370307159832 end time Jan-14-10 06:25:39 PST)

ITs just short on the wattage, but mine has enough nut,..... 

then a denon avr 1910ci would work but i'd spend just over the budget on the 2310ci


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> i've had really bad luck the few times i've tried to reuse a customers existing onkyo....
> 
> installed close to a hundred denon's without issues, used plenty of yamaha's with the same results, yamaha in my home theater and a denon running my bedroom at the moment.
> 
> ...


i have the 2309ci and love it......


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the recs.
Zoomer, I have pretty good knowledge on speaker workings, etc, its the receiver technology i've been short on. after reading some of hometheatermag's reviews of pioneer receivers that advertise 100+ w ratings yet drop to 35watts on 5 channels and 25 watts on 7, i want to avoid that situation. 

the onkyos seem to be the most feature ladden but i do read they have reliability issues galore. 
The Marantz on the other hand tend to seem more SQ oriented and not as well featured but very reliable.
I'm going to start looking into the denon and yamaha recommendations, thank you.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

look into the Onkyo Integra Line, Adcom, i've been really looking at a Marantz and Adcom, to replace my 10 year old Onkyo Intergra....


----------



## fujifrench2k4 (Apr 18, 2009)

For what its worth my store sells Onkyo line up to the 3007, alot of our stores have been having over heating issues with the 807. Also customers too , but for the most part Onkyo's have great features for the price. I prefer Yamaha 2065 or preferably 1900/3900 if you can get a good deal on those (some bestbuys have the 3900 clearance for $767). Yamaha's simple to use ,amps built like tanks ( never have overheating issues ). I would head into local Bestbuy with Magnolia department and a/b those receivers including the Denon. There are slight differences in how each sound and alot comes down to preference.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AVS Forum is the place to be.... it's the diyma of home audio. If you can find a new 2309ci Like mini sq said..... take it and run!


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

fujifrench2k4 said:


> For what its worth my store sells Onkyo line up to the 3007, alot of our stores have been having over heating issues with the 807. Also customers too , but for the most part Onkyo's have great features for the price. I prefer Yamaha 2065 or preferably 1900/3900 if you can get a good deal on those (some bestbuys have the 3900 clearance for $767). Yamaha's simple to use ,amps built like tanks ( never have overheating issues ). I would head into local Bestbuy with Magnolia department and a/b those receivers including the Denon. There are slight differences in how each sound and alot comes down to preference.





the yamaha 1900/3900 would be more than enough. have a link for one of the sale prices at besbuy?


----------



## fujifrench2k4 (Apr 18, 2009)

The 3900 is on clearance so it won't be advertised. In the Florida area most of the stores have it for 759 clearance. Most stores may be down to their displays, to be honest most of the best buy mag stores probably don't even know its on clearance til it hits their end of life report. Call your closest Magnolia Best buy and have them check the system for it..


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

New Denon AVR 2309CI 7.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver - eBay (item 260527343918 end time Jan-21-10 11:22:27 PST)


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks everone for their help.
I ended up finding a great deal on a new marantz SR5004 and bought it.
If that does not work out, i might jump on a Denon 2809 which happens to have some popularity/availability in Canada.

thanks again.


----------

